# What would you bid



## Xforce 1 (Dec 29, 2008)

Bidding on a strip mall with approx 400,000 sq ft. lot. (old Wal-Mart). They want a bid in every 3". What would be a good price just for pushing?


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

Double what it would of been if USM had it before.


----------



## Premier (Nov 20, 2007)

grandview;875827 said:


> Double what it would of been if USM had it before.


:laughing::laughing::laughing::laughing:


----------



## Matson Snow (Oct 3, 2009)

79 Beers and a half a pack of Marlboros........:waving:


----------



## Premier (Nov 20, 2007)

ummm would have to see it but im guessing 5 hrs. i cant tell you a price cuz i dont know your hourly rate.
the time is just a guess cuz i dont know your equiptment eithor.


----------



## Xforce 1 (Dec 29, 2008)

Premier;875847 said:


> ummm would have to see it but im guessing 5 hrs. i cant tell you a price cuz i dont know your hourly rate.
> the time is just a guess cuz i dont know your equiptment eithor.


5 hrs. for how many trucks? I have 9 trucks, 2 tractors, 2 skidloaders @ 75 an hr. each


----------



## JohnnyRoyale (Jun 18, 2006)

How did you manage to accumulate so much equipment and not ever come up with some sort of production rate for what you have??


----------



## Matson Snow (Oct 3, 2009)

How about $500 to $550 per push. You have to ask yourself what you want to get per hour, per truck.What are your production numbers..How fast can you plow this lot..Alot of factors determine price..


----------



## salopez (Apr 11, 2004)

thats almost 40 acres....you need more equipment.


----------



## Matson Snow (Oct 3, 2009)

salopez;875868 said:


> thats almost 40 acres....you need more equipment.


Almost 10 acres


----------



## Xforce 1 (Dec 29, 2008)

JohnnyRoyale;875862 said:


> How did you manage to accumulate so much equipment and not ever come up with some sort of production rate for what you have??


Been pushing for 10 years now and here it has been always by the hour. I never paid attention on how much snow vs. how much time. Just pushed till it was clean. This year it seams like everyone wants by the inch. I was thinking 1300.00 for this lot for a 3" snow.


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

salopez;875868 said:


> thats almost 40 acres....you need more equipment.


that's about 2 million sqft


----------



## JohnnyRoyale (Jun 18, 2006)

Xforce 1;875883 said:


> Been pushing for 10 years now and here it has been always by the hour. I never paid attention on how much snow vs. how much time. Just pushed till it was clean. This year it seams like everyone wants by the inch. I was thinking 1300.00 for this lot for a 3" snow.


You never paid any attention in 10 years?? You're starting to sound like my soon to be ex-wife.


----------



## Italiano67 (Feb 16, 2005)

Matson Snow;875864 said:


> How about $500 to $550 per push. You have to ask yourself what you want to get per hour, per truck.What are your production numbers..How fast can you plow this lot..Alot of factors determine price..


You need to call USM at that bid. They would definitely hire you.


----------



## Matson Snow (Oct 3, 2009)

Xforce 1;875883 said:


> Been pushing for 10 years now and here it has been always by the hour. I never paid attention on how much snow vs. how much time. Just pushed till it was clean. This year it seams like everyone wants by the inch. I was thinking 1300.00 for this lot for a 3" snow.


If you think $1300 is a good price for your area..Then bid it...This winter try to figure out your production numbers...You might want to think about joining SIMA. They could help you out with things like this..If you join use Grandview as a referral and save $50 bucks......Happy Thanksgiving


----------



## GimmeSnow!! (Oct 23, 2008)

400,000 / 43560 = 9.18 Acres, I've been figuring about 50,000 square feet per hour on open lots but don't have enough data yet to see if we're accomplishing that, this is my second year bidding commercial work.


----------



## Xforce 1 (Dec 29, 2008)

JohnnyRoyale;875897 said:


> You never paid any attention in 10 years?? Your starting to sound like my wife.


Never had to, customers were always happy with the price. Still, I know what your saying


----------



## Matson Snow (Oct 3, 2009)

Italiano67;875907 said:


> You need to call USM at that bid. They would definitely hire you.


$500 to $550 was just a number....I dont know what the rate is in MO or in Green Bay..Thats why you dont ask pricing from guys all over the country..It does not help you in Corn Hole Iowa to ask a guy in Green Bay for a price.....


----------



## jomama45 (Dec 25, 2008)

Matson Snow;875910 said:


> If you think $1300 is a good price for your area..Then bid it...This winter try to figure out your production numbers...You might want to think about joining SIMA. They could help you out with things like this..*If you join use Grandview as a referral and save $50 bucks*......Happy Thanksgiving


WOW, I can't believe Grandview's brainwashing is working! :laughing::laughing::laughing:


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

jomama45;875969 said:


> WOW, I can't believe Grandview's brainwashing is working! :laughing::laughing::laughing:


Took a page out of Dano's world domination manual. wesport


----------



## Matson Snow (Oct 3, 2009)

jomama45;875969 said:


> WOW, I can't believe Grandview's brainwashing is working! :laughing::laughing::laughing:


Its Thanksgiving and i've had a few beers...:drinkup.:waving:


----------



## jomama45 (Dec 25, 2008)

Matson Snow;875994 said:


> Its Thanksgiving and i've had a few beers...:drinkup.:waving:


Glad to hear it's Thanksgiving somewhere already. I'll tell my wife I had to have all these beers! Just joking a little & BTW, I'm pretty sure guys like Grandview get a kick back for referring members also. I wonder if SIMA wonders how he knows so many people spread out around the country?


----------



## salopez (Apr 11, 2004)

sorry quick math...off by a power of 10...long day.


----------



## Xforce 1 (Dec 29, 2008)

Matson Snow;875910 said:


> If you think $1300 is a good price for your area..Then bid it...This winter try to figure out your production numbers...You might want to think about joining SIMA. They could help you out with things like this..If you join use Grandview as a referral and save $50 bucks......Happy Thanksgiving


Thanks for the input, Happy Thanksgiving to you to!


----------



## Xforce 1 (Dec 29, 2008)

GimmeSnow!!;875914 said:


> 400,000 / 43560 = 9.18 Acres, I've been figuring about 50,000 square feet per hour on open lots but don't have enough data yet to see if we're accomplishing that, this is my second year bidding commercial work.


I think you maybe a little strong on 50,000 an hour, but, you may be able to IF you have no obstructions at all. My lot is like the tipicle Wal-Mart lot cause it is an old one, lightpoles, cart cages, dumpsters and around the building and loading docks. But this is why I asked the question cause I really don't know either. Thanks for the input.


----------



## Matson Snow (Oct 3, 2009)

Xforce 1;876086 said:


> I think you maybe a little strong on 50,000 an hour, but, you may be able to IF you have no obstructions at all. My lot is like the tipicle Wal-Mart lot cause it is an old one, lightpoles, cart cages, dumpsters and around the building and loading docks. But this is why I asked the question cause I really don't know either. Thanks for the input.


You might be able to get an acre an hour out of a truck in a lot like that..Most likely its gonna be less. You said you wanted $75 an hour per truck....The lot is 9.1 acres..


----------



## Wayne Volz (Mar 1, 2002)

*Not enough info to bid*



Xforce 1;875802 said:


> Bidding on a strip mall with approx 400,000 sq ft. lot. (old Wal-Mart). They want a bid in every 3". What would be a good price just for pushing?


What type & size equipment are you using, what is the level of difficulty, what is your average ground speed, what is your trigger point, etc. Many variables are unknown.

We have a quick estimator that runs in excel spreadsheet format that you enter all the job site variables as well as your company specific information such as equipment size, how many you will us eon the property, level of difficulty, etc and it will calculate production time and material required based on the material you are using. If this sounds like something that may help you, check out our web site at www.profitsareus.com and look at our snow package. The quick estimator runs in excel spreadsheet format and is simple to use.


----------

